# Zenith R56W36 Convergence Repair



## capman1 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello. 

I apologize if this post is not in the right spot. 

I recently swapped out two STK392-570 Convergence IC's on my Zenith R56W36 56 in. Rear Projection TV. It had the classic 3D bow tie distortions and misalignment commonly associated with bad Convergence units. The red, green, and blue all seem to be misaligned. This happened after performing an auto convergence. I purchased a repair kit which came with two STK392-570 units, replacement resistors, a couple of "fusible resistors", and thermal paste. I tested all twenty four "convergence resistors", which included 3.9, 5.6, and 220 Ohm resistors and all tested within their 5% tolerance, so I only swapped the STK units and re-soldered all of the resistors and the new STK's back in the board. The soldering is neat, with no bridged circuits as I have soldering experience.

I put the board back into the TV, plugged all the wiring harnesses into the appropriate locations, turned the TV on... Only to be met with the same problem.

I'm not sure what I'm missing here. I followed the supplied instructions to the word. Still the problem persists. 

Any suggestions or experience with a Zenith R56W36 Rear Projection TV? 

I want to add that I don't see any "fusible resistors" that match what was included in the kit. This "fusible resistor" looks just like any other resistor with 5 colors (Yellow, Violet, Grey, Gold, Black) the fuse/resister itself is a reddish/brown. The instructions also said that my set may or may not have it. I can't find anything on my convergence board that looks even remotely like this (R2095 .47 OHM ( Fusible Resistor ). 

If there is any other explanation I can include in follow ups to assist any ideas the techs may have here. Please let me know. I'm really trying to impress my family with this fix and I feel like I'm going down in flames. 

Thanks for any help. :help:

Matt.


----------



## capman1 (Sep 8, 2010)

Problem solved. 

Those redish/brown fusible Resistors I coudn't identify... Well, I found R2095 and R2096 on the circuit board and replaced those resistors which (BTW) measured infinite on the multimeter. Put the convergence board back in the case... Grabbed a fire extinguisher...LOL... Turned the TV on and ... What do you know??? PERFECT! 

R2095 and R2096 were the only resistors I didn't pull and check. Learned my lesson. I want to thank everyone here for the wealth of information on this site.

Matt B.


----------



## ldcrewe (Oct 17, 2010)

capman1 said:


> Hello.
> 
> I apologize if this post is not in the right spot.
> 
> ...





capman1 said:


> Problem solved.
> 
> Those redish/brown fusible Resistors I coudn't identify... Well, I found R2095 and R2096 on the circuit board and replaced those resistors which (BTW) measured infinite on the multimeter. Put the convergence board back in the case... Grabbed a fire extinguisher...LOL... Turned the TV on and ... What do you know??? PERFECT!
> 
> ...


----------

